# Treadmill Vs Bike Vs Cross-Trainer



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi peeps, so I'm going to add 45 mins of cardio after my weights what is best? I only want to do one thing so I dont have to have any breaks.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Treadmill

High Inline - I link 10

Slow speed like fast walk - I like 7.5 kph

Do that for 45 mins and the fat will drop off!


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice one cheers mate.


----------



## Rhys_E (Jun 17, 2010)

I've had good results on the cross trainer doing HIIT alternating between one minute high intensity and one minute low intensity for 20 minutes. I've gone from 13st 4lbs to 11st 11lbs in 2 months doing this and can finally start seeing my abs!


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

I mix it (to keep me interested more than anything) 10 min slow jog on tread mill, 40 min on cross trainer, 10 on rowing machine

If i had to choose = cross trainer .. Only problem is it means i have to the gym twice a day on certain days


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

All this sounds good, cheers lads. I'll do abit of everything and I like the sound of the HIIT on the cross-trainer!!


----------

